# Can Jungle Val Survive Floating?



## Jennyha (Dec 7, 2014)

Hey everybody.
I came across some jungle vals, my favorite plants, I have been wanting some since I was a little kid, no joke. But back then it was hard to get them in Germany, especially if you were a little 12 year-old.
So now I have a bunch, and some are planted in my divided girls-tank. 
But when I got them, my guppies gave birth at the same time so I put some into the tank floating with them so they have places to hide. My question is, will the jungle val survive floating? or do i need to plant them asap? They are starting to melt, but I think thats cuz of the shipping stress.


----------



## cousiniguana (Apr 3, 2014)

They need to be planted.


----------



## selah (Oct 14, 2014)

what is the size of your tank? this plant grows very long leaves so if you have a smaller tank the leaves will end up floating on the surface anyway unless you trim them.


----------



## Jennyha (Dec 7, 2014)

Thanks. I have a 10gallon and I'm aware of them growing the leaves so long. My question is if the roots need to be planted in the substrate or if it will survive with the roots in water


----------



## selah (Oct 14, 2014)

It needs to be planted in the substrate.. here is a good link:

http://www.tankgeek.com/2011/01/24/vallisneria-%E2%80%93-plant-wonder/


----------

